# How to choose surgeon and full or partial knee?



## pjrose (Dec 15, 2010)

I've gotten two opinions on my knee.

Doctor 1: local doctor in moderate-sized group practice, have seen off and on for cortisone and chicken shots, fairly young, sports medicine interest, says it looks like all I need is a partial.  That's what my X-rays suggest to me too.

Doctor 2: family friend, in big city 4 hours away, head of joint replacement at major hospital, research and articles and conferences galore, holds the patent on some of the knee joints, looked at my X-rays and says full knee, go to him or one of his colleagues (doctor 3) in big city 2 hours away.  Says don't do such a major surgery with a "local" doctor, and says the replacement joint the local Dr. is suggesting has mixed reviews.   

I plan to see doctor 4, affiliated with relatively close teaching hospital, and find out what he says.  

My questions so far - 

How do I pick a doctor?  

Anyone have a partial and happy/unhappy with it?  

If I do go to doctor 2 or 3 for the surgery, the cities are kind of out-of-range for visiting or repeated appointments -  that's ok  for the surgery and hospitalization, but what about the rehabilitation?  Isn't there a long period of time where I'd be expected to have many appointments?  Do hospitals/doctors work it out so I can do the surgery in location A, and rehab in location B?


----------



## Joyce (Dec 15, 2010)

I had a partial in both knees 8 years ago. I am pleased that the pain in completely gone but I do have limits with my knees. I can't kneel or run. I am 67 so that might be why. I can do the treadmill and walk as long as I want. Would I do it again? I absolutely would. I probably will need a full replacemnet some day but for now I am very happy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 15, 2010)

*Reputation Counts.  Ask Around & Get Plenty Of Informed Opinions.*




pjrose said:


> How do I pick a doctor?


I went to a famous but over the hill sports doctor, who shot me up with cortisone twice.  First time brought major relief & comfort.  Second time did no good at all, but caused major pain when the horse needle jabbed smack into my kneebone instead of into the membrane surrounding the knee.  _Ow! _

I mentioned my knee doctor trouble to a friend whose own knee trouble had been treated successfully.  She recommended her doctor, so I made an appointment -- the rest is history.  

Details of that history include getting my knee scoped, which provided several years of relief, & going back when the underlying condition (osteoarthritis) progressed to the point that my knee hurt all the time & I went past limping to hobbling.  

At that point, the doctor said only TKR would do.  I asked if I could go for a 2nd opinion.  "Absolutely," the doctor said, "then call if you want to schedule TKR surgery."  

The 2nd opinion doctor looked at my X-rays & ordered MRI.  Looking at the MRI pictures, the 2nd opinion doctor agreed I was a TKR candidate but recommended another arthroscopic clean-out instead, which he said would last 3-6 years.  "What about after 3-6 years?" I asked.  He said, "_Then_ you can get TKR."  

Calculating that I might well recover from TKR better now, in my late 60s, than later on in my mid-70s -- assuming that the health insurance cost-effectiveness panels would even OK me for TKR in my mid-70s --  I decided to go for TKR right away.  

Surgery was done June 21, 2010.  They sent me home June 23 & I started physical therapy June 24.  I graduated from physical therapy in late September & started doing daily wimpy workouts at a local fitness club the beginning of October.  

Practically any time I mentioned my recent TKR at a hospital or medical-dental office or physical therapy facility, people would ask the name of my knee surgeon.  When I told them, frequently the response would be "Oh, he's the best" or "He's great" or words to that effect -- comforting to hear.  The hospital where that doctor operates has about the best record among area hospitals in avoiding patient infections -- a major serious big deal in all operations & specially in connection with joint replacement surgery. 

My new knee is great -- good strength & mobility, lots better than my old worn-out knee & practically as comfortable as my other natural knee, which is OK.  No pain from the new knee, just some occasional muscle-type stiffness & an occasional odd form of discomfort that just makes me want to change leg position.  Bent is OK.  Extended is OK.  Midway -- as in sitting in front of the electric computer -- gets uncomfortable after 30 minutes or so.  

Details are spread out in the TUG-BBS New Knees discussion topic. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Dec 15, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> I went to a famous but over the hill sports doctor. . .



Make sense for a famous but over the hill saxophonist :rofl: :rofl: 
Or is it the other way around?  :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

I've been following your (and others') surgery in the long thread. 

I do not have arthritis, but had the medial meniscus removed decades ago after a skiing accident.  I wish they could just shove in a piece of teflon or silicone to replace the missing cartilage and leave my perfectly fine knee bones alone!  

Anyway, how to choose the Dr.?  Word of mouth? Any web sites with concrete info?


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't think this will help with doctors since it is UK based, but it is a wonderful resource as far as general knee problems/replacements, etc is concerned.  There is a BBS there as well.

http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/

Fern


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know what to tell you, PJ.  Do the homework and then go with what your gut tells you.  It may be that there isn't one correct answer--just varying shades of "good enough."

You should be able to have the surgery done in one loacation and have the rehab done in another--maybe even in your home by home health care.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 15, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I don't know what to tell you, PJ.  Do the homework and then go with what your gut tells you.  It may be that there isn't one correct answer--just varying shades of "good enough."
> 
> You should be able to have the surgery done in one loacation and have the rehab done in another--maybe even in your home by home health care.
> 
> Best of luck to you.



But HOW do I do the homework?  Besides Fern's site (thanks  ) what sites are there help pick doctors?  

Good enough may be fine for some things, but for a knee, if good enough means it's a few millimeters off I'd be walking crooked and probably throwing everything else off. 

I'll check on doing surgery and rehab in different locations.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you know anybody who's had a TKR or a Partial?  Your friends are probably much younger than mine, but in my group I know several.  Ask around.  Also, does your health plan have a list of doctors on their website?  I have United Healthcare, and not only do they have an approved list, they have some that are marked "excellent." In addition, they show when and where the doctor got his/her schooling.  I find that helpful because I don't want a doctor who is 60+ without a personal recommendation from a friend.  Why is that?  Younger doctors have "newer" medicine.  Some of the older ones don't keep up as well as they should.

That's all the advice I have, unfortunately.  Oh, except for one more thing.  Maybe go to one or two Physical Therapy places and ask if there are any doctors whose patients seem to have better outcomes.  And also ask about surgery one place and PT somewhere else.  That shouldn't matter too much.  The surgeon can turn you over to someone else, and perhaps not see you at all or only once after that.  We were living in Las Vegas when Jerry had his quad bypass at UCLA and that's what happened to him.

Fern


----------



## akp (Dec 16, 2010)

*Referral*

I like the idea of asking the PT and rehab people who gives the best outcome.  After my sister had shoulder surgery, she talked to the rehab gal and mentioned she'd almost gone with a different doctor.  The rehab gal said "I'm glad you didn't; he has lots of complications" or something like that.

Another option is to see if there is a board certified radiologist in your area who specializes in bone and joint.  He or she could over-read your xrays and could also recommend good orthopedic surgeons.

Good luck.


----------



## isisdave (Dec 16, 2010)

Also ask a local sports medicine doctor or two ... they're sure to know who knows knees (just had to type that last phrase).


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 16, 2010)

My Internal Med doc has connections and is very upfront about who is good and what areas to avoid. If you have a physician you visit on a regular basis that you trust, I would ask her/him.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 16, 2010)

Double post--slow connection tonight so did the ole' double click.  Anyway, best of luck.  Hubby has had two knee replacements and is doing fine.


----------



## Phydeaux (Dec 16, 2010)

pjrose said:


> My questions so far -
> 
> *How do I pick a doctor?*
> 
> ...




Summary: It’s certainly understandable that you are factoring logisitics into the selection process, however, be certain to balance this with choosing the best orthopedic surgeon. You will be walking on that knee for the rest of your life, and although logisitics of physician visits are indeed worth consideration, don’t lose site of your main objective – optimum care with a positive outcome. At least, that’s what my main objective would be.  

Tip: When you are speaking with these physicians, ask if they utilize the Biomet Signature MRI guided procedure. After speaking with my ortho doc friend, I would probably rule out any doc that wanted to proceed with a partial or full replacement that does not utilize this system. JMHO. From what my friend said, this is one the most important breakthroughs in knee replacement surgery since the scalpel. 

Best of luck to you!   Let us know what you decide, if you care to.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 16, 2010)

If you have a regular doctor, I would ask him/her who they would recommend. I ask my doctor all the time who is good and not so good. She doesn't hesitate to tell me.

You can also get on-line reviews of Doctor's from their patients. Just do a search for "Doctor's name, location, reviews". I have done this many times.


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 16, 2010)

pjrose said:


> But HOW do I do the homework? Besides Fern's site (thanks  ) what sites are there help pick doctors?
> 
> Good enough may be fine for some things, but for a knee, if good enough means it's a few millimeters off I'd be walking crooked and probably throwing everything else off.
> 
> I'll check on doing surgery and rehab in different locations.


 
I think Tuggers have given you some good ideas on research.  Asking PT's and the hospital nurses who work in the orthopedic wards is a good place to start.  Nurses and PTs know who is good and who is not.  They are the ones who deal with the aftermath of the surgeons.  They are the ones who know who has the best outcomes and who doesn't.

You can also check your state's list of doctors who have had complaints or disciplinary actions.   I don't think that list would be as good as the PTs and nurses, though.  A very good doctor could end up on the list because of one complaint whereas a mediocre guy could be flying under the radar and not show up.

And when I said "good enough" I didn't mean sub-standard.  A few millimeters off would not be "good enough."  What I meant is at some point you may come to the conclusion that there isn't one ultimate best way to go nor is there one ultimate best surgeon.  You can drive yourself crazy trying to find that if it doesn't exist.  The plan that is best for 90% may not be the best one for you.  

At some point you need to be able to make a decision and feel at peace with it.  That is what I hope for you.  Ask around, but then make a decision that feels right to you.  Medicine is an art, not a carved in stone science.  It trends.  It bends.  It morphs.  You are a mathmetician.  In math, there is always a correct answer.  In medicine, there often is not.

Hugs as you make this important decision.  We are here for you--even if we don't know the answers.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 16, 2010)

Similar to what John said, ask your doc who (s)he'd have do their own knee replacement, if they needed one. I asked my foot doc who he'd have do a procedure, and he mentioned that there were some he wouldn't allow to polish his shoes.

Might not be definitive, but it's a good starting point.

Hope it all works out- from an old (pun intended) ski racer/ski patrolman with knees that know and show it.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Dec 16, 2010)

The family doctor recommended anyone at the local practice.....

Not a "these guys are great", but "this is who we send people to."

I'll check back about who in the area has the best reputation for this  

Asking the PTs is a great idea!

And Phydeaux, I agree about not putting too much weight on logistics.  Some weeks or months of inconvenience is well worth possibly/probably getting a better job done.


----------



## Phydeaux (Dec 16, 2010)

pjrose said:


> And Phydeaux, I agree about not putting too much weight on logistics.  Some weeks or months of inconvenience is well worth possibly/probably getting a better job done.



And don't forget to research and ask about the Biomet Signature MRI guided procedure.  Good luck!


----------



## NWL (Dec 16, 2010)

muranojo said:


> My Internal Med doc has connections and is very upfront about who is good and what areas to avoid. If you have a physician you visit on a regular basis that you trust, I would ask her/him.





John Cummings said:


> If you have a regular doctor, I would ask him/her who they would recommend. I ask my doctor all the time who is good and not so good. She doesn't hesitate to tell me.



I agree with these 2 posters.  If you have a physician you like and trust, ask her/him.  The good ones will always give you an honest answer about the physicians they would go to in similar circumstances.

Cheers!


----------



## CarolF (Dec 17, 2010)

pjrose said:


> The family doctor recommended anyone at the local practice.....
> 
> Not a "these guys are great", but "this is who we send people to."
> 
> ...



Once you have a few recommended surgeons, go and interview them.  Ask lots of questions, 'why do they recommend a particular procedure for your situation' etc.  Ask for testimonials (don't be intimidated by any 'holier than thou' attitudes) the good ones will acknowledge your right to purchase a quality service.  

I'm not familiar with knee replacement procedures but if any 'purchased parts' are involved, make sure they are not just recommended because the surgeon is getting a nice $ bonus from the manufacturer.  Take a look at the Hip Implant fiasco (article below) there is a lot of info available about that if you do a google search  .

http://www.newsinferno.com/defectiv...nt-recall-device-maker-paid-doctors-millions/


----------



## theo (Dec 17, 2010)

*Another thought...*



pjrose said:


> I do not have arthritis, but had the medial meniscus removed decades ago after a skiing accident.  I wish they could just shove in a piece of teflon or silicone to replace the missing cartilage and leave my perfectly fine knee bones alone!



I'm not a doctor (and I don't play one on TV), but I have had several separate "scopes" over the years to "debride" and clean out torn cartilage (both knees, including both medial and lateral meniscii) from assorted sports injuries in younger days.

I've read and have been told that in the absence of osteoarthritis (which I unfortunately have at an advanced stage, making me ineligible), that cartilage replacement (if that's all that's amiss) can sometimes be achieved by insertion of material which, in effect, prompts growth of new replacement cartilage. Apparently a relatively common procedure among Boston area sports orthos.

I'd have gone for this option in a heartbeat, personally, but advanced osteoarthritis made me an ineligible candidate. It might be worth at least investigating this option if perhaps you (reporting having no arthritis in the joint) are a candidate for this less onerous "fix"...


----------



## pjrose (Dec 17, 2010)

theo said:


> I'm not a doctor (and I don't play one on TV), but I have had several separate "scopes" over the years to "debride" and clean out torn cartilage (both knees, including both medial and lateral meniscii) from assorted sports injuries in younger days.
> 
> I've read and have been told that in the absence of osteoarthritis (which I unfortunately have at an advanced stage, making me ineligible), that *cartilage replacement (if that's all that's amiss) can sometimes be achieved by insertion of material which, in effect, prompts growth of new replacement cartilage. Apparently a relatively common procedure among Boston area sports orthos.*
> 
> I'd have gone for this option in a heartbeat, personally, but advanced osteoarthritis made me an ineligible candidate. It might be worth at least investigating this option if perhaps you (reporting having no arthritis in the joint) are a candidate for this less onerous "fix"...



I asked about this years ago and was told it wasn't effective....but I haven't asked lately!  I will do so and maybe save myself a lot of pain and recovery time, and of course save my insurance company a lot of money.


----------



## Phydeaux (Dec 17, 2010)

It’s great to see so many folks offering their respective suggestions to help you PJ. 

I would respectfully offer this – I would never suggest someone “ask a lot of questions” of physicians. Instead, ask specific questions based on your well-executed research. Also, it’s fine to ask if you are a candidate for cartilage replacement surgery. However, considering several different physicians said you are in need of a partial or complete replacement, I would hope that would suggest you have 
already been ruled out for this procedure. Sort of like routine bypass surgery compared with a cardiac transplant. 

Last, I don’t mean to pry and you certainly don‘t need to answer - just curious – you wrote your bones are fine, and that your radiographs suggested ‘to you’ that all you needed was a partial knee replacement. Were these your personal determinations or did your physicians relay them?  

Again, good luck!


----------



## heathpack (Dec 17, 2010)

I am not a physician, but I perform surgery for a living and if someone came into my office and told me that he/she "wanted to make sure" that I am not getting a kickback on an implant, I would think to myself, "my, this person is pretty darn rude." Finesse and respect are important for all parties.

I don't completely have the answer for you (no one does).  Although you can ask for recommendations from friends, in reality, one surgery having gone well is meaningless.  Really what you want is some sort of assurance that the orthopod in question consistently produces good results with few complications.  The PT people are probably a great source of this type if info.  I also am a big fan of paying for the "doctors rating" type publication- typically physicians are polled as to who they would personally go to for a specific type of problem and rankings are generated from there.

Choosing the right surgery could be a very big part of success for an individual (sometimes it doesn't matter because many procedures would be successful for a given condition).  When I am consulting with a client, I frequently will clarify if we are in such a situation & say something like "there are 3 or 4 different procedures that could fix this problem, here's the one I would recommend and why.". I would ask any of these orthos the pros and cons of each surgical option and why they would recommend one over the other for you.  Assess if the explanation makes sense to you.

H


----------



## pjrose (Dec 17, 2010)

Phydeaux said:


> It’s great to see so many folks offering their respective suggestions to help you PJ.
> 
> I would respectfully offer this – I would never suggest someone “ask a lot of questions” of physicians. Instead, ask specific questions based on your well-executed research. Also, it’s fine to ask if you are a candidate for cartilage replacement surgery. However, considering several different physicians said you are in need of a partial or complete replacement, I would hope that would suggest you have
> already been ruled out for this procedure. Sort of like routine bypass surgery compared with a cardiac transplant.
> ...



Dr. 1's recommendation that all I needed was a partial, and his explanation of the X-ray, which shows a space (cartilage) on one side of the knee and no space (lack thereof) on the other side.  

Aalso my personal assessments, based on
1) the other knee is fine, no arthritis or other problems, and my belief  - which could be wrong - that arthritis attacks both sides, thus the bad knee doesn't have arthritis
2) the bad knee's problem started when half the cartilage was removed after the skiing accident
3) the X-Rays showing lack of space on only one side (this is really clear, anyone could see it).  They are virtually identical to the X-Rays illustrated in a brochure about partial knee replacement
4) the X-Rays do not appear to show anything bumpy or little bits of bone etc.  I'm on very thin ice here, because unless bone deterioration was obvious I wouldn't see it. 

So.....when Dr. 1 said "partial," it made perfect sense to me....until Dr. 2 said "full."  Dr. 2's reputation leads me toward trusting his assessment even if it looks to me like partial made sense.

Cartilage replacement would be great.  I haven't talked to anyone about it for years, and didn't realize that it might be an option.  

I'm going to talk to the family Dr. and the rest of the cast of characters and see what everyone recommends and why.  I also need to check with my insurance since Dr. 2 is out of state and may not be covered or accept it.

I'm still hoping to hear from someone who might have had a partial and is happy - or not - with it.


----------



## Phydeaux (Dec 17, 2010)

Best wishes PJ!! Again, good luck!


----------



## Kal (Dec 17, 2010)

Make sure you do very, very thorough research.  We had a long discussion with my wife's ortho and learned some interesting facts.

One measure of success is the degree of knee rotation achieved after completion of physical therapy.  The national average is something like 105 degrees.  Her ortho's average is about 130 degrees.  (At 10 weeks following the surgery, my wife had attained 145 degrees.)

He also commented on the quality of the metallurgy in the implant.  Not all MDs use the same goods.  Some are excellent, while others are acceptable.  There is a difference.

Also look at the MD's track record on the scar.  My wife's scar is like a very fine hairline.  Her PT said he sees all kinds of knee scars and some of them are really bad.  It's all in the hand and technique of the MD.  Her MD said he learned from a peer who had fantastic results because he did it a very different way.  Now her MD has learned and perfected the technique and it is incredible.

Most importantly, you MUST be a participant in the healing process.  No pain, no gain.  You cannot just sit back and wait for it to happen.  Don't use any mechanical device which moves your knee.  Do it yourself and there will be a difference.


----------



## king1 (Dec 17, 2010)

My partial was done at Rush in Chicago 10 years ago.  Every case is unique, but it was certainly the fix for me. That knee now has the same range of motion, strength, and feel as the other one.  It's easy for me to completely forget that it's part steel.  My wife thought the total would be better--she expected the other side to wear out.  The surgeon told me if that happened, he'd just do the other side, but no hint of trouble there yet.  
Surgery was a piece of cake.  Only in the hospital overnight and wife hated driving in downtown, so I drove down to Joliet, braking with my left foot.  You have to be wheel chaired out of the hospital but you should have seen the look when I got in the driver's seat!


----------



## Present (Dec 19, 2010)

*Range of Motion*

Remember someone who has larger thighs might not be able to get 145* of flexion, the bulk of the hamstrings might prevent that.  Generally you need at least 90* of flexion to sit on a regular chair, more for a low chair, and at least 120* to be able to squat down and pick up something from the floor.  Most importantly is having 0* of extension to ensure that you have the best chance for a normal gait pattern.

I second calling the PT's and asking them if they have any recommendations for good orthopedics in the area.


----------



## Kal (Dec 19, 2010)

Present said:


> Remember someone who has larger thighs might not be able to get 145* of flexion...


 
Maybe the real test is being able to bend your knee to the extent you can touch your tush with your heel.  Big thighs is a cop out.


----------



## Texasbelle (Dec 19, 2010)

Husband had TKR.  He was not a candidate for partial.  I believe the key to his success was that he did the exercises faithfully.  So do the rehab with all your heart.  He tried at home rehab, but changed to rehab a the medical building, because there were useful machines he could use there.  Good luck, no matter what you choose.


----------



## Emily (Dec 19, 2010)

I see you are located in central PA. I live in lower DE.  One of the men in my church just had a hip replacement - he went to Jefferson/Phil,PA to have it done and it was a great success.  All of his rehab was done local.

Maybe this will help in your search - 
I always like to see what area hospitals are rated and how far I need to travel.  

Look for a hospital that is ranked nationally in orthopedics near you.
http://health.usnews.com/best-hospitals/rankings/orthopedics

UPMC - University of Pittsburgh is listed as #8 out of 1600 hospitals

I would then find out who the best knee replacement docs are in the US
http://www.beckersasc.com/news-analysis/25-of-the-best-knee-surgeons-in-the-united-states.html

Two of those docs work at UPMC


----------



## mrrick (Dec 19, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> ...Practically any time I mentioned my recent TKR at a hospital or medical-dental office or physical therapy facility, people would ask the name of my knee surgeon.  When I told them, frequently the response would be "Oh, he's the best" or "He's great" or words to that effect -- comforting to hear...
> 
> ...-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



A long shot, but his initials wouldn't happen to be EG, would they?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 19, 2010)

*Mark Madden, M.D.*




mrrick said:


> A long shot, but his initials wouldn't happen to be EG, would they?



Click here for my knee doctor. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Present (Dec 20, 2010)

Kal said:


> Maybe the real test is being able to bend your knee to the extent you can touch your tush with your heel.  Big thighs is a cop out.



lol, for the record, I don't think its a cop out.  It's called soft tissue approximation.  Ask your orthopedic about it. :} There are physiological and anatomical differences between individuals that limit what they can and can not do.  It has nothing to do with how hard one person works or pushes themselves vs. another.  The real measure of success with a TKR is how functional the person is after the surgery...can they walk without pain? can they squat and pick something up from the floor?  Does the knee achieve terminal knee extension in the stance phase of gait?  etc...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 20, 2010)

*Now I Can Even Get Down On My Knees & Pray.*




Kal said:


> Maybe the real test is being able to bend your knee to the extent you can touch your tush with your heel.


I haven't tried that much bending -- not with my new (left) knee & also not with my remaining natural knee on the other side.  

However that may be, the physical therapists said they were not concerned about my ability to bend my (new) knee.  They said that will come over time, with healing & reduction in swelling. 

What they worked on most, besides helping me regain strength & balance, was knee _extension_ -- you know, fully straightening my left leg with its new prosthetic knee.  They kept taking measurements with their special orthopedic protractor, declaring that they would not rest till I could straighten out my knee all the way, just like the original.  That's important to work on, they said, because scar tissue formation can hinder full extension if the patient doesn't work at it steadily & continually.  So I did, & now my new knee works pretty well, I'd say. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Dec 20, 2010)

Alan,
What about turning?  Does the joint allow the same amount of turning as your natural one?
What kind of knee is it?  You may have posted that elsewhere, but I don't remember.
PJ


----------



## pjrose (Dec 20, 2010)

Kal said:


> Maybe the real test is being able to bend your knee to the extent you can touch your tush with your heel.  Big thighs is a cop out.



When I recovered from the original surgery that removed my cartilage mad: ) they had me straighten the knee, then kick backward.  I could only kick maybe 90°.  I commented that I should be able to kick my tush, and the doctor said something to the effect that people can't do that.....then I did it with the other leg.  Over the years I worked the bad one enough that I could kick my tush with a bit of effort, where it was effortless with the good one.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 20, 2010)

Emily said:


> I see you are located in central PA. I live in lower DE.  One of the men in my church just had a hip replacement - he went to Jefferson/Phil,PA to have it done and it was a great success.  All of his rehab was done local.
> 
> Maybe this will help in your search -
> I always like to see what area hospitals are rated and how far I need to travel.
> ...



Thanks, Emily - great suggestions!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 20, 2010)

*DePuy Rotating Platform Prosthetic Knee.*




pjrose said:


> What about turning?  Does the joint allow the same amount of turning as your natural one?
> What kind of knee is it?  You may have posted that elsewhere, but I don't remember.


They installed a DePuy Sigma Rotating Platform Prosthetic Knee. 

Of the 3 models shown at the link, I am not sure which 1 I got.  I was just glad the doctor told me which replacement knee I was getting.  For a while there I halfway feared he would whip out a catalog & tell me to make my own selection. 

Both my knees, new & old, move the same.  

The new knee doesn't hurt at all at this stage, but sometimes it feels funny -- not funny _ha-ha_, but funny peculiar, just reminding me it's new & artificial & still settling in.  

I'm still cautious about putting weight on my new knee in a kneeling position, & I avoid kneeling on any hard surface -- not a bad idea even for people with 2 natural knees. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CarolF (Dec 21, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> They installed a DePuy Sigma Rotating Platform Prosthetic Knee.
> 
> Of the 3 models shown at the link, I am not sure which 1 I got.  I was just glad the doctor told me which replacement knee I was getting.  For a while there I halfway feared he would whip out a catalog & tell me to make my own selection.
> 
> ...



It's a good idea to record and keep track of this information yourself.  I think you should find out the model number, just in case. I'm not sure if you looked at the link I supplied earlier -



> Before DePuy Hip Implant Recall, Device Maker Paid Doctors Millions
> Date Published: Wednesday, December 8th, 2010
> http://www.newsinferno.com/defectiv...nt-recall-device-maker-paid-doctors-millions/


the US is only just starting to organise a registry -



> Keeping track of patients and their implants England and Australia methodically track artificial joints. The U.S. is launching a registry. And Canada?
> 
> http://www2.macleans.ca/2010/12/02/patients-and-their-implants/


----------



## pjrose (Dec 21, 2010)

CarolF said:


> It's a good idea to record and keep track of this information yourself.  I think you should find out the model number, just in case. I'm not sure if you looked at the link I supplied earlier -
> 
> 
> the US is only just starting to organise a registry -



Yes, I've checked all the links people have posted - thanks!


----------

